# Tmac 4 MVP



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

*Tmac Is Better than Vince*

vince is a whining soft cry baby....
and he's ??? i hear... damn...
tmac would light him up like he always does when he plays him...
he has only lost once, point blank vince cant beat Tracy!


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

2002-2003 as we take over in the east... oh and may i add the raptors will suck bad... But hey they always have *the dream* lmao and *Neon* Tdot yall Tdot! gonna be in last place... lol


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey man, why do you start thread like this all of a sudden?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

t1mac i merged these two threads because they were both the same thing. Smack on Carter and toronto. I also edited your post on one thread.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Can T-Mac....*

as a player steps up in clutch this year? He has been dissapeared in clutch situations years after years. The excuses was that he had to do everything for the team so by the time when it counts, he chokes because he has none left in his tank? 

With Hill backs, will we see the same excuses from the fans here again or he just basically chokes and not a big time player?


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

To be considered in the light that he considers himself, he'll have to take and make the clutch shots. No use setting things up if you can't knock 'em down, is it?

Having Hill back will help tremendously


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Can T-Mac....*



> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> as a player steps up in clutch this year? He has been dissapeared in clutch situations years after years. The excuses was that he had to do everything for the team so by the time when it counts, he chokes because he has none left in his tank?
> 
> With Hill backs, will we see the same excuses from the fans here again or he just basically chokes and not a big time player?


I think the problem with him is that he worries and thinks too much, which makes him mess up his shot. He needs to just clear his mind and pretend that he is just taking a normal shot and he'll start knocking them down.

Also, if he doesn't hit them in the start of next season, they may just give it to Grant Hill for the last shot.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

So what do you say, Grant Hill in his prime, or T-Mac as of now.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

a little early for these type of threads, don't you think?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> So what do you say, Grant Hill in his prime, or T-Mac as of now.


T-Mac. He's not even in his prime yet and he can score, rebound, pass, he just dominates everywhere and the only flaw in his game is clutch (which he is improving because he did hit clutch shots last year, including scoring all the team's points in an OT against the Suns).


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The younger players get to understand the game better due to constant telecasted games and so on.... so I don't think it's a good way to say T-Macis better just because he is not at his prime yet.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

T-mac just needs to handle the ball better and become a more consistant free throw shooter...


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

First of all, if you are talking about clutch times in the post-season then I don't know what you are talking about because usually every playoff series we get out in the first round and take them to the maximum of 4 games just like last year. T-Mac just needs to be a more consistent free trow shooter but I have no idea why people say he "chokes" on crunch time.  

McGrady almost never besides FT's even have a clutch time in his carreer and the guy just turned 23 years old last season. Unlike Kobe Bryant he doesn't have that huge guy to take pressure of him, I think Grant Hill will take the leadership role somehow but McGrady will still run the offense more then Hill.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Why the hell would T-Mac win MVP?*

They got knocked out in the first round. Face it, he had a way better year in 2000-2001, this year he didn't even get that many shots. When I watched Magic games, it looked like they were scared to give him the ball. So why would he win MVP.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh please check your facts, man. Sure he got 27 points a game last year and got 26 this year but that's the only downfall in his game and that's nothing compared to how Stack, Shaq & Kobe's ppg have dropped. Let's not forget this year Mike Miller got way better and we had a legit 2nd scoring option. He hit career highs in points, field goals made, three point field goals made, total rebounds, assist, steals and minutes played so can you please tell me how he was better last season?

Oh and you can't say this season was much different because we lost 3-1 to the Milwuakee Bucks and we were 7th seed and this time around we were 5th seed, not to mention we lost the 4th seed on the last day!

Once again, please check your facts before you give me this BULL about my boy aight?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*OOOO*

Sorry I was dissin your boy dawg. I'll try to check my facts yo, aight?

He had a way better season last year, and he definitely had a better postseason last year.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am using reality, you're using a non-sense oppinion which makes no sense, man.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Why the hell would T-Mac win MVP?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> They got knocked out in the first round.


The MVP award is not based on the playoffs, it's based only on the regular season. If you were a real NBA fan you would know that.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you very much, Franco.


----------

